# Revell V-2 Rocket



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

This is the Revell History Makers 1/54 V-2. The rocket paint pattern is the same as in the Smithsonian NASM, and the trailer is painted to match the one in the National Museum of the U.S. Air Force, Dayton, Ohio.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice job... one of my favorite kits of all time


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

What a cool kit - and you did a great job on the build. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks, djnick66 and Ace Airspeed, I'm glad you like it!:wave:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have some parts of a V2 model, had it ready to build before I went into the hospital, during the time I was there someone messed up my supplys and the parts I have are sitting here in parts waiting for building but without all the parts I can't do anything. Right now I have the two haves of the rocket, maybe the engines parts but not sure. some day I hope to get another ne and built it right.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's a pretty common kit these days. It was rare in the 70s and 80s but since then it has been reissued numerous times. You can pick one up off eBay etc. pretty easily.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Great job on that old kit!


Agentsmith


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

agentsmith said:


> Great job on that old kit!
> 
> 
> Agentsmith


Thanks! :wave:

The nice thing about building this kit, I learned more of the history of it.


----------

